# On stooping down to your hearers' capacity (Arthur Dent)



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 20, 2021)

Let no man be offended that I have not strained my self to fly an high pitch, to some out the froth of man’s wisdom, and to make a great shew of learning, by blowing the bladder of vanity, till it burst with swelling. For that is not my use. I seek especial the salvation of the simple and ignorant, and therefore stoop down to their reach and capacity.

Arthur Dent, _A sermon of repentance. A very godly and profitable Sermon, preached at Lee in Essex, by Arthur Dent, Minister of God’s word. And published at the request of sundry Godly and well disposed persons. 1581. the 7. of March_ (London: John Harison, 1582), to the reader.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Amen 1


----------



## VilnaGaon (Apr 20, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Let no man be offended that I have not strained my self to fly an high pitch, to some out the froth of man’s wisdom, and to make a great shew of learning, by blowing the bladder of vanity, till it burst with swelling. For that is not my use. I seek especial the salvation of the simple and ignorant, and therefore stoop down to their reach and capacity.
> 
> Arthur Dent, _A sermon of repentance. A very godly and profitable Sermon, preached at Lee in Essex, by Arthur Dent, Minister of God’s word. And published at the request of sundry Godly and well disposed persons. 1581. the 7. of March_ (London: John Harison, 1582), to the reader.


This was why John Bunyan was so popular. I pray for GOD to raise up Calvinist Street Preachers who can preach to the common man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 21, 2021)

VilnaGaon said:


> This was why John Bunyan was so popular. I pray for GOD to raise up Calvinist Street Preachers who can preach to the common man.



I read in J. C. Ryle last night that we need to pray for more men like the apostle Peter. Such people are likely to make many mistakes and embarrass themselves, but those who pride themselves on being wiser ought to remember that knowledge without zeal will not do much good for the cause of true religion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------

